# Hairy hairy hairy



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

A photo from the other day:



The key to taking this sort of photo is to position the flash overhead and slightly behind the bee. A radio-remote or cord is needed to operate the flash independently from the camera.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Beatiful photo!
What kind of glue did you use to have the bee land on?


A cool photo would be of a bee stinging someone ( not me ) right on the ....... Fill in the blank!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I think that the bee knew that she was looking good and stood for a pose.


----------



## bruce todd (May 11, 2010)

Thats pretty. Thanks for posting.


----------

